# US Senate panel passes bill against piracy websites



## saxamo (Nov 18, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> WASHINGTON, Nov 18 (Reuters) - U.S. agencies and officials would get new powers to go after* foreign websites that sell counterfeit goods and pirated music, movies and books* under a bill passed on Thursday by the Senate Judiciary Committee.
> 
> The bill, which supporters hope will set the stage for action next year, targets "rogue websites" in countries such as China that are outside the reach of U.S. law.
> 
> ...



via: Reuters

Is this the end of Dealextreme, shoptemp, and other websites we have all come to know and love??


----------



## DeMoN (Nov 18, 2010)

Meh, still a lot of good flash cart sellers based in the U.S.  I'd rather buy from them either way because of faster shipping and better service.


----------



## saxamo (Nov 18, 2010)

Seems like US based sites are not exempt. Officials have already made the case that R4 infringes copyright, attacking stores selling them or similar devices is just a small step after that.


----------



## Matthew (Nov 18, 2010)

Shoptemp will survive


----------



## Rowan (Nov 18, 2010)

So the sites can still survive. It just wont get money from ad companies in the US like google. Riiight?


----------



## Zetta_x (Nov 18, 2010)

The government tries once again to control us for their own personal gain.

There will be ways around this.


----------



## saxamo (Nov 18, 2010)

Zetta_x said:
			
		

> The government tries once again to control us for their own personal gain.
> 
> There will be ways around this.


Indeed, I see a birth of something similar to usenet, a new form of distributed undernet!


----------



## chrisrlink (Nov 18, 2010)

hmmmm he US is gonna turn into what it once feared a communist country


----------



## yuyuyup (Nov 18, 2010)

chrisrlink said:
			
		

> hmmmm he US is gonna turn into what it once feared a communist country


What the hell does this have to do with communism, it's huge businesses that are backing this thing


----------



## Zetta_x (Nov 18, 2010)

That's why I don't like it. There is a lot of control going to businesses and the government and none to us.


----------



## Pliskron (Nov 18, 2010)

chrisrlink said:
			
		

> hmmmm he US is gonna turn into what it once feared a communist country


I was thinking the same thing. We used to make fun of all the east German and soviet surveillance. Now they're digitally strip searching us and feeling our balls at the air port. Deciding what web sites we can see like China. Putting video cameras all over city. It defiantly feels like the overbearing communism that the world fought for so long.


----------



## Ethevion (Nov 18, 2010)

Now's the time to shop while you can.


----------



## htoxad (Nov 18, 2010)

yuyuyup said:
			
		

> chrisrlink said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Communism!!!


----------



## Pliskron (Nov 18, 2010)

htoxad said:
			
		

> yuyuyup said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually it's called stateism where the state controls the private sector and picks the winners and the loosers. Then the private companies give big donations to the politicians who write the laws they want passed. You think liberals are for the small guy? Hell no, they are the biggest offenders but Republicans also engage in this practice.


----------



## nando (Nov 18, 2010)

i love how big companies love big government regulation when it comes to protecting them, but when it comes to protecting citizens by regulating big companies they call it socialism. fuck them all.


----------



## saxamo (Nov 18, 2010)

Pliskron said:
			
		

> Actually it's called stateism where the state controls the private sector and picks the winners and the loosers. Then the private companies give big donations to the politicians who write the laws they want passed. You think liberals are for the small guy? Hell no, they are the biggest offenders but Republicans also engage in this practice.



Thank you. Most communist countries of yesteryear and today (USSR, PRC, etc..) weren't authentic communism. Cuba may have something what's closest. Anyway, America's increasingly turning into an empire, if that line hasn't been broken already. For more information please see Naomi Wolf's documentary: The End of America (I'm in the audience)!


----------



## Pliskron (Nov 18, 2010)

cool I'm going to check it out. What our government is doing by writing legislation for big companies in return for big donations is what the fascists did. It how Hitler bank rolled his rise to power. He had the bankers, big corporations like hugo boss, krup, bmw and vw


----------



## trumpet-205 (Nov 18, 2010)

So, can't we just use proxy to bypass this?

Seriously, it is companies themselves who need to figure out why people like counterfeit/pirated good and work from there, NOT government themselves.

Feinstein and Boxer, you are not getting my votes next time.


----------



## Thesolcity (Nov 18, 2010)

This was passed already? What the....I thought it was only to be discussed and maybe voted in today....


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Nov 18, 2010)

saxamo said:
			
		

> America's increasingly turning into an empire, if that line hasn't been broken already. For more information please see...



Turning? It *is*. For more information please read Slavoj Zizek.


----------



## Pliskron (Nov 18, 2010)

trumpet-205 said:
			
		

> So, can't we just use proxy to bypass this?
> 
> Seriously, it is companies themselves who need to figure out why people like counterfeit/pirated good and work from there, NOT government themselves.
> 
> Feinstein and Boxer, you are not getting my votes next time.


I think Democrats have taken the sheep's clothing off and shown themselves to have no regard for freedom. The try to placate the masses with free stuff. I've gone Libertarian, the party of freedom


----------



## Gh0sti (Nov 18, 2010)

wait i read nothing about video games, so shoptemp will still survive, i wonder how they are going to take down ~~ though


----------



## Pliskron (Nov 18, 2010)

squirrelman10 said:
			
		

> wait i read nothing about video games, so shoptemp will still survive, i wonder how they are going to take down ~~ though


I feel that this is only the first of many steps.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 18, 2010)

From the bolded text it sounds like it's only protecting against bootlegs. Flashcarts aren't really counterfeits as they are original devices made, not knockoffs of other devices (well some flashcarts are knockoffs of others but, you know...). It'll probably go up against sites that sell pirated materials, aka mostly scam sites. Like a prime example would be the sites that sell "Wii hacking software".


----------



## Sephxus (Nov 18, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> From the bolded text it sounds like it's only protecting against bootlegs. Flashcarts aren't really counterfeits as they are original devices made, not knockoffs of other devices (well some flashcarts are knockoffs of others but, you know...). It'll probably go up against sites that sell pirated materials, aka mostly scam sites. Like a prime example would be the sites that sell "Wii hacking software".


That was my thought exactly, but I haven't read the sources.  However, the government is very good at stretching and bending laws.  

Also, instead of arguing which party is evil(er), democrats or republicans, some actually focus on who is actually in government.  The affiliated party is of no importance, if you do some research you'll find out that huge business have people in the government and regulate themselves. i.e food companies.


----------



## Issac (Nov 18, 2010)

squirrelman10 said:
			
		

> wait i read nothing about video games, so shoptemp will still survive, i wonder how they are going to take down ~~ though



I agree with this!
I mean, they don't say anything about devices used for piracy like flashcarts. They talk in the text about pirated CDs, not blank CD-Rs... Pirated books, not blank printer paper... etc.


----------



## Dimensional (Nov 18, 2010)

Pliskron said:
			
		

> trumpet-205 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They rushed the vote because they lost the House. They no longer care because they are losing anyways, and have given up trying to lie to us. We saw through them. So now they are trying to make it seem like they are all powerful.

I don't mind them combating piracy, but like this!?

Okay, so the U.S. ISPs will stop doing business with the foreign websites? Who gives a crap? We are only one nation. They can easily go to others for business. All it does is hurt us. If we decide to stop doing business with foreign sites, then other foreign sites will stop doing business with us, and we will lose a lot. They didn't even think that through enough. Or maybe they didn't care because they already had tons of money while everybody else could only get by with what they were getting from those business relations. So in other words, our politicians kicked US hard in the stomach just to protect the people who are lining their pockets with money.


----------



## jceggbert5 (Nov 18, 2010)

And now is when I check housing prices in Canada XD


----------



## Law (Nov 18, 2010)

jceggbert5 said:
			
		

> And now is when I check housing prices in Canada XD



buy some land on a mountain somewhere.

society is dying, it's time to learn how to live in the wild.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 18, 2010)

jceggbert5 said:
			
		

> And now is when I check housing prices in Canada XD



A government trying to shut down illegal activities =/= the end of democracy.

It seems like with EVERY anti-piracy thing people think the government is trying to ruin society and result to a dictatorship or something like that. Honestly, as a pirate, you need to realize what you're doing is illegal and that there are gonna be measures taken over time to try and stop that. It's like complaining that a cop stopped you from stealing an old lady's purse (and don't pull out the "piracy isn't stealing" thing, I'm simply using a metaphor to equate one crime to another). As a pirate I realize what I do is illegal and not exactly ethical but I do it because I like free stuff and don't really care about the moral implications. They have all rights to try and stop me from pirating provided it doesn't resort to the violation of basic liberties.


----------



## laurenz (Nov 18, 2010)

Major profit loss voor paypall I guess...


----------



## Dimensional (Nov 18, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> A government trying to shut down illegal activities =/= the end of democracy.
> 
> It seems like with EVERY anti-piracy thing people think the government is trying to ruin society and result to a dictatorship or something like that. Honestly, as a pirate, you need to realize what you're doing is illegal and that there are gonna be measures taken over time to try and stop that. It's like complaining that a cop stopped you from stealing an old lady's purse (and don't pull out the "piracy isn't stealing" thing, I'm simply using a metaphor to equate one crime to another). As a pirate I realize what I do is illegal and not exactly ethical but I do it because I like free stuff and don't really care about the moral implications. They have all rights to try and stop me from pirating provided it doesn't resort to the violation of basic liberties.


I agree with you that piracy is illegal. But they are trying to kill a small fly with a giant hammer. It's going to harm us as well, the legitimate users, when we can't buy the games because we don't have business with foreign sites, just because some people up in Washington decided to attack foreign sites by refusing business with them. In turn, other legitimate foreign sites might decide to deny business with us. Our government is shooting us in the foot and they don't care. They need to think about the small person who voted for them instead of the big company that is lining their pockets with money.


----------



## Zetta_x (Nov 18, 2010)

It's illegal because the government says it's illegal. One reason why the government says it is illegal because it works against them if we think otherwise. So if you are saying we should listen to everything the government is saying that is illegal, you should just shoot yourself in your foot because you can't even walk without the governments permission.

You can't achieve goals unless the government says its ok to obtain them. You can't *embrace your dreams* because half the things you need to do to reach them would be considered illegal.

I for one, follow what the government says, but if I can benefit by breaking the law (running a damn stop sign or something when no one is there) then I'm going to do it because I can. If I get a ticket, then obviously someone was there and I'm at fault for it.

Who says the government won't block this site? Will you then go against them? What if they block the internet?

Also, who cares what it is called. Communism, stateism, blahblahism, the government did not create the internet so F*** their censorship.


----------



## dragon574444 (Nov 18, 2010)

"The two enemies of the people are criminals and government, so let us tie the second down with the chains of the Constitution so the second will not become the legalized version of the first. "

-Thomas Jefferson


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 18, 2010)

Just throwing this out there, I've been reading GBATemp news / Tomshardware news for several months now & the situation is kinda laughable.  Remember reading that 70% of all business software / China / is pirated.  Moreover, I agree with what Guild's said.


----------



## Zetta_x (Nov 18, 2010)

Yet some people still believe that if pirating was not available, then all 70% of pirated stuff would be bought. Not to mention, some big lined softwares sell pretty good because a lot of people use them, pirated or not pirated. The fact that it is pirated and used commonly is a big nice advertisement for them.


----------



## playallday (Nov 18, 2010)

.


----------



## 431unknown (Nov 18, 2010)

Call it what every you want but eventually this will spread to other areas on the Internet. Censorship is never good for anybody. Also who the hell do we think we are dictating to other nations how the internet should be governed? No wonder everyone hates us.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 19, 2010)

saxamo said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had the same thought. Judging by what's mentioned, they should be fine; DX and ShopTemp don't sell counterfeit goods, they don't sell pirated media either.
If this were to stop the sale of clone cards, however...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I was pretty much thinking what Guild said already; we're on the same wavelength regarding that. Or I just pirated his opinion.


----------



## Stevetry (Nov 19, 2010)

dam them to hell *goes and stocks on cards*


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 19, 2010)

Zetta_x said:
			
		

> You can't achieve goals unless the government says its ok to obtain them. You can't *embrace your dreams* because half the things you need to do to reach them would be considered illegal.



That is by far one of the stupidest quotes I've seen.

As far as I'm concerned my dreams don't revolve around murdering people or stealing things. My dreams revolve around getting a good job, raising a happy family, etc etc. You know what helps me do that? The government. They help me with my education. They help me with my job. They help me with a lot of things. If we lived in a society based on anarchy I don't think I could achieve any dreams. I don't think I'd be able to be an astronaut when my neighbor shot me in the face because there was no government to stop him from shooting me in the face. Sure, the government caps off some things but I'd rather have a few limits that make me slightly upset than living in a lawless society.


----------



## iYoshi- (Nov 19, 2010)

Well damn son.
Perhaps they have already assassinated the US dumping team


----------



## DJPlace (Nov 19, 2010)

what a shocker... also i can't like import games out of state cause of this?


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Nov 19, 2010)

Censorship of the internet will make me move.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 19, 2010)

DJPlace said:
			
		

> what a shocker... also i can't like import games out of state cause of this?



What are you talking about? The bill is meant to stop sites that sell BOOTLEGS and other PIRATED GOODS. Unless the imports you buy are bootlegs this bill won't be affecting you. The bill will, if anything, stop you from buying counterfeit items, which I thought was mostly a good thing in my book.

For Christ's sake, people read "US Senate" and "piracy" in the same line and immediately start going "OH MY GOD MY CIVIL LIBERTIES ARE BEING IMPLODED I'M MOVING OUT OF THIS COUNTRY!" Read the fucking thing before you start whining.


----------



## DJPlace (Nov 19, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> DJPlace said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i did read it i just could not understand what it meant... and i don't buy bootlegs so yeah i do all my stuff on my own.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 19, 2010)

I thought it was straightforward myself. The bold area is a good place to start; those are primarily what are being looked into. Primarily, but not necessarily exclusively.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Nov 19, 2010)

Maybe this is the action that needs to be taken to show Game/Music/Movie companies that a pirated copy doesn't always mean a lost sale. In fact I know plenty of people that download movies and music that go out and buy a copy if they enjoyed it.

This may actually hurt the industry if push comes to shove.


----------



## RE4zombie (Nov 19, 2010)

The idea of copyright did not exist in ancient times, when authors frequently copied other authors at length in works of non-fiction. This practice was useful, and is the only way many authors' works have survived even in part.

--Richard Stallman

Now if only the greedy corporations could see this aspect of copyright.


----------



## chyyran (Nov 19, 2010)

chrisrlink said:
			
		

> hmmmm he US is gonna turn into what it once feared: a communist , * capitalist , corrupt and downright undemocratic* country
> Fixed.
> I refuse to believe this. The internet is international domain. How come every single country in the world didn't have a say in this? This is undemocratic, corrupt, capatalist and a bunch of other words I can't say without China hunting me down.
> 
> ...




That's the problem. This is the U.S. government. They have no true jurisdiction under other countries such as Canada, unless a vote is passed in Canadian Parliament. But when they do that, they essentially give the country to the US. This bill is almost illegal, it's like the US giving itself the permission to control other countries. When did they get that type of power?


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 19, 2010)

ron975 said:
			
		

> chrisrlink said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


booooo US sucks, even tho i live in it, booooo!!!!!


----------



## Midna (Nov 19, 2010)

ron975 said:
			
		

> chrisrlink said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In effect, this ill impact the world, you're right. But not really. This isn't taking foreign websites down if they deem then unfit. It's just removing all US support from them. That could ruin some sites. But not necessarily.


----------



## Stevetry (Nov 19, 2010)

i hate this were i am suppose to get my Brazilian fart porn from and japs girls doing stuff ?


----------



## DJ91990 (Nov 19, 2010)

I stopped reading at:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> WASHINGTON, Nov 18 (Reuters) - U.S. agencies and officials would get new powers to go after foreign websites that *sell *counterfeit goods and pirated music, movies and books



Doesn't effect backups, just people that take peoples' ROM hacks and burn them to a blank cartridge and sell them.


----------



## Advi (Nov 19, 2010)

DJ91990 said:
			
		

> I stopped reading at:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha this is why I'm laughing all the way to the bank, this will barely do anything to stop piracy.


----------



## Inunah (Nov 19, 2010)

The fuck? This is the exact reason Atlantis sank.


----------



## VashTS (Nov 19, 2010)

they usually tack on other bullshit when things like this pass.  like when online poker became "illegal".


----------



## Inunah (Nov 19, 2010)

VashTS said:
			
		

> like when online poker became "illegal".


Or when they ruled it was illegal to kill Justin Beiber or Robert Pattinson.


----------



## FlameTakuya (Nov 19, 2010)

If they tell paypal to stop connecting with all the sites that they're against, wouldn't that be the end of shoptemp, dealextreme, etc.?

I mean, they can't ship to us if we can't pay them. :/


----------



## George Dawes (Nov 19, 2010)

chrisrlink said:
			
		

> hmmmm he US is gonna turn into what it once feared a communist country
> This is nothing to with with communism - in fact it is the complete opposite.  This is the inevitable conclusion under a capitalistic system.
> 
> 
> QUOTE(Guild McCommunist @ Nov 19 2010, 12:54 AM) What are you talking about? The bill is meant to stop sites that sell BOOTLEGS and other PIRATED GOODS.


Read it again - it also mentions "counterfeit" pharmaceuticals.  Generic versions of branded drugs that for many are life-savers.  They can't afford (or the branded version simply isn't marketed where they live) the branded version and use generic.


----------



## GundamXXX (Nov 19, 2010)

Pliskron said:
			
		

> cool I'm going to check it out. What our government is doing by writing legislation for big companies in return for big donations is what the fascists did. It how Hitler bank rolled his rise to power. He had the bankers, big corporations like hugo boss, krup, bmw and vw




Yes.... VW was a banker for Hitler because its not like he ordered teh creation of Volkwagen, which means Peoplescar, to give the mundane people an affordable car. O wait.... it is so shush



Either way this is very much the top achievement of capitalism. Not only do companies do everything for profit but also the government under which they are ruled. Call it stateism if you like, in the end its just being corrupt in my opinion.

This is ridicilous aswell, giving the US power over websites internationally? Ok no worries Ill make my own country and give myself power over foreign natural resources... yea cuz thatll work. 
Stupidly enough no one will argue this point on political level and only us common people will complain about it.

I hope the other bigger nations, think EU China Russia England/Australia and Canada, will protest against this but I highly doubt it sadly enough.
Im thinking capatalistic empire here


----------



## playallday (Nov 19, 2010)

.


----------



## Salax (Nov 19, 2010)

Somebody just needs to come up with a list of contraband IP addresses, then we can patch our hosts files and be set.


----------



## Rydian (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm going to just trim this to the relevant sections to save visual space.
[*]What makes a site a piracy site according to the bill?
‘Sec. 2324. Internet sites dedicated to infringing activities
an Internet site is ‘dedicated to infringing activities’ if such site
is
primarily designed, has no demonstrable, commercially significant purpose or use other than, or is marketed by its operator, or by a person acting in concert with the operator, to offer
goods or services in violation of title 17, United States Code, or enable or facilitate a violation of title 17, United States Code
engaged in the activities described in subparagraph (A), and when taken together, such activities are central to the activity of the Internet site or sites accessed through a specific domain name.[/p]Say goodbye to rapidshare, mediafire, hotfile, and pretty much all other file hosting sites people go to for pirated materials.  Also pretty much every torrent site.  And the sites of all filesharing programs/networks.  If youtube wasn't so anal about removing videos they'd risk removal as well with the way these terms are worded.


[*]What happens when somebody files a claim against you?
‘(b) Injunctive Relief
the court may issue a temporary restraining order, a preliminary injunction, or an injunction against the domain name used by an Internet site dedicated to infringing activities to cease and desist from undertaking any infringing activity in violation of this section, in accordance with rule 65 of the Federal Rules of Civil Procedure. A party described in subsection (e) receiving an order issued pursuant to this section shall take the appropriate actions described in subsection (e).[/p]So they can punish you if you're even accused of piracy.  Well, at least you'll get SOME warning...


[*]Wait, what's this "rule 65" they mention?
http://www.law.cornell.edu/rules/frcp/Rule65.htm
(b) Temporary Restraining Order.
(1) Issuing Without Notice.
The court may issue a temporary restraining order without written or oral notice to the adverse party or its attorney only if:
(A) specific facts in an affidavit or a verified complaint clearly show that immediate and irreparable injury, loss, or damage will result to the movant before the adverse party can be heard in opposition; and
(B) the movant's attorney certifies in writing any efforts made to give notice and the reasons why it should not be required. [/p]Okay, so they have the ability to have action taken against you even if you're just accused of piracy, with no prior warning to you...


[*]Well, what exactly is the action they take?
(e) Service of Court Order-
‘(1) DOMESTIC DOMAINS- In an in rem action to which subsection (d)(1) applies, the Attorney General shall serve any court order issued pursuant to this section on the domain name registrar or, if the domain name registrar is not located within the United States, upon the registry. Upon receipt of such order, the domain name registrar or domain name registry shall suspend operation of, and lock, the domain name.[/p]And when you're accused of something they remove your domain from US access, without having to give you any warning.


[*]Okay well, the ISPs can just refuse to blacklist it, right?
‘(g) Enforcement of Orders- In order to compel compliance with this section, the Attorney General may bring an action against any party receiving a court order issued pursuant to this section that willfully or persistently fails to comply with such order. A showing by the defending party in such action that it does not have the technical means to comply with this section shall serve as a complete defense to such action.[/p]Okay, the ISP is forced to by the court or they'll be in trouble...


[*]Well what if it's a mistake?
‘(3) REMOVAL FROM LIST- The Attorney General shall establish and publish procedures for the owner or operator of a domain name appearing on the list established under paragraph (1) to petition the Attorney General to remove such domain name from the list based on any of the factors described under subsection (h)(1)(B).[/p]So you'd need to petition the Attorney General... THE Attorney General?  A single man?  Yes, Eric Holder (current holder of that position).  You have to convince Eric Holder to remove your site from the list because somebody didn't like you and filed a complaint to get your site removed.



No.  Fuck this shit.

I would have gotten into this earlier, but I'm sick today and didn't feel like doing a bunch of legal reading.


----------



## shadow1w2 (Nov 19, 2010)

Right now the current senate is just trying to pass and spend as many outrageous things just to give the newly voted ones a hard time.

This bill gives the government so much power its just out right perpostorous.

I have a good feeling that this thing will get repealed before it ever has a chance of being enforced along with many other power grab nonsense bills.
Pretty much one of many unconstitutional BS bills going around to give the next guys are hard time.

Best to keep a close eye on it though, you never know what they'll try to pass against the peoples wishes.


----------



## mkoo (Nov 19, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> jceggbert5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sure it isn't. But it's a matter of priority.
I mean seriously what's with the USA and Copyrights. It seems all of your culture is based on intellectual property.
May be that's what defines a developed nation and you're right


----------



## antwill (Nov 19, 2010)

Well at least the Americans will stop with all the "Haha Australia had an internet filter proposed" now. Because ours at least doesn't even have a chance of passing. 

It makes no sense why you all only start to complain now, after all the stuff at the airport, and all the wiretapping. And now of all times when they mess with your pirating you all get up in arms?!


----------



## DSGamer64 (Nov 19, 2010)

America once again trying to be the world's police force it seems. Yeah, good luck trying to take down websites based in other countries, you don't have the legal authority or jurisdiction to do it.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Nov 19, 2010)

George Dawes said:
			
		

> chrisrlink said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



with every 1 site that sells the actual drug there are 10 more that sell sugar pills.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 19, 2010)

DJ91990 said:
			
		

> Doesn't *a*ffect backups, just people that take peoples' ROM hacks and burn them to a blank cartridge and sell them.


Since when do you _burn_ things to a cartridge?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 19, 2010)

chrisrlink said:
			
		

> hmmmm he US is gonna turn into what it once feared a communist country




NEWS FLASH.

we almost are already are!!!


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Nov 19, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> chrisrlink said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love how people shout communism and socialism when they don't know what the fuck it means.

Durr Communism = bad, so US = communism derp derp.


----------



## Midna (Nov 19, 2010)

Jesus Christ, what’s wrong with you? Can’t you people read? This bill does NOT allow the US to take down foreign websites. Read the bloody article. The will have the authority to ban American ISPs and Ad companies (And in that, the citizens as well,) from accessing the site. Yes, all in all, the complete removal of all US support could bring down some foreign sites. But that’s a very different thing from the US government having power over foreign resources. So stop bitching. Sure, it’s against the Constitution and all, it's an easily manipulatible system and could easily be abused to stop information the government _doesn’t like_ from being accessed, but it’s not an international crime.


----------



## Rydian (Nov 19, 2010)

Just got this in an e-mail, you can google and confirm (via many other forums) it was sent out from the demandprogress mailing list.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> George -- big news! Yesterday the Senate Judiciary Committee voted unanimously to send the Internet blacklist bill to the full Senate, but it was quickly stopped by Sen. Ron Wyden (D-OR) who denounced it as "a bunker-buster cluster bomb" aimed at the Internet and pledged to "do everything I can to take the necessary steps to stop it from passing the U.S. Senate."
> 
> Wyden's opposition practically guarantees the bill is dead this year -- and next year the new Congress will have to reintroduce the bill and start all over again. But even that might not happen: Dianne Feinstein (D-CA), Hollywood's own senator, told the committee that even she was uncomfortable with the Internet censorship portion of the bill and hoped it could be removed when they took it up again next year!
> 
> This is incredible -- and all thanks to you. Just a month ago, the Senate was planning to pass this bill unanimously; now even the senator from Hollywood is backing away from it. But this fight is far from over -- next year, there's going to be hearings, negotiations, and even more crucial votes. We need to be there, continuing to fight.



EDIT: Here's the headers just in case you want to verify.


----------



## George Dawes (Nov 19, 2010)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> with every 1 site that sells the actual drug there are 10 more that sell sugar pills.


So deal with them - there are already laws in place to deal with that kind of deception.  Even saying that, I've never been sold "sugar pills" on the net before.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Nov 20, 2010)

George Dawes said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The "laws" put in place state that you can only get prescription pills BY PRESCRIPTION and only by a licensed pharmacy.


----------



## nando (Nov 20, 2010)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> George Dawes said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




plus a good 40 percent of generics are made by the big brands, they do that to compete with generics.


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Nov 20, 2010)

Pliskron said:
			
		

> chrisrlink said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think you know what communism is.


----------



## monkat (Nov 20, 2010)

Uncle FEFL said:
			
		

> Pliskron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


QFT


----------



## GundamXXX (Nov 20, 2010)

About the whole generic medicine, you do realize that its not only individuals who buy it online because they cant afford the brand ones that are screwed right? Pharmacies also buy this stuff "online" only in bulk and from trusted sources, but it can still fall under this ridicilous law 

"No good sir, you cant give cheap medicine, that does the except same as the expansive ones, to the poor who cant afford it otherwise. You have to leave them in pain and suffering untill they die ok? You dont agree? Ok Ill have you arrested."

Man I hate America -_-


----------

